
Ask HN: How Much Percentage of Shares Does a Tech Co-Founder Usually Get? - leeuwnhawk
I&#x27;m in talks with getting into a business partnership with someone as a tech co-founder. My main responsibilities would include leading the product development, planning the architecture and managing a tech team. My co-founder&#x27;s responsibilities would be to lead the vision, bring in clients for our products and putting in the initial investment required to get things running.<p>In such a business scenario, how much equity should I expect as a tech co-founder? What other factors should I consider before getting into such an arrangement?
======
zinxq
Answer is of course, "Depends" \- but 50% is perfectly possible.

[http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2016/06/how-to-get-hired-as-
tec...](http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2016/06/how-to-get-hired-as-technical-co-
founder.html)

------
jahn716
You could also consider a dynamic split arrangement.

Used Slicing Pie ([https://slicingpie.com](https://slicingpie.com)) once and
can never start a venture any other way. And the free excel sheet is actually
better than the application ;)

------
verdverm
Make sure there is a founders agreement and other legal documents in place.
Consult a lawyer

Check out the book "the founder's dilemmas" for insights into these and many
more issues you will encounter. It's totally worth the $20

------
Alex3917
All else being equal, slightly less than 50%. But possibly significantly less
if the other person has had a previous big exit, you will be getting a salary
from day 1, the business already has significant traction, etc.

